# Doxygen and LaTeX



## bart (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,
I use LaTeX everyday and unfortunately Doxygen calls teTeX port.
There will be an option to use texlive instead of latex without modifying the port manually?

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2012)

No, not in a near future AFAIK.
(this whole LaTeX saga on FreeBSD sux)


----------



## kpa (Dec 22, 2012)

There's been many attempts to create a TeXLive port for FreeBSD but none of them have made it to the ports tree because ports are not allowed to pull in files at the build phase and they should be uninstallable completely via the standard pkg tools. The TeXLive installation system doesn't play well with these requirements.

Moreover many people have stopped their attempts when they've been falsely told that the porting attempt made by FreeBSD developer Hiroki Sato is somehow the official one and they should wait and see what comes out of that.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 22, 2012)

There is temporary solution (where temporariness may limit to infinity)


----------



## lbol (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a TexLive binary distribution available for FreeBSD from http://http://www.tug.org/texlive/


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2012)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> There is temporary solution (where temporariness may limit to infinity)



It's actually very good. And I heard (haven't used for a while), that now it has port versions as well


----------



## bart (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. In fact i use texlive.


----------



## kpa (Feb 28, 2013)

FYI, there's finally some progress happening:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-February/081682.html


----------



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> FYI, there's finally some progress happening:
> 
> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-February/081682.html


Please note that there has already been a second patch: clicky (it's actually later in the same thread kpa posted).

Edit: shortly after I wrote this, another patch has been made available. Please watch the entire thread and apply the latest patch mentioned there.


----------

